# B402/Certan



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know if you have read this, but I assume you could buy this from the same place you purchase Bta.

https://www.valentbiosciences.com/vbc-news/vbc-partners-with-vita-bee-health/

This is where I buy Bta. https://www.forestrydistributing.com/xentari-df-biological-insecticide-omri-listed-valent

Alex


----------



## Vectorjet (Feb 20, 2015)

Was able to purchase this product for wax moth control through Dadant. Not listed on web site and had to call the Il. Location. According to the sales officer I am the first customer for this product. Will give a follow up on the effectiveness later this year.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

B402 is nothing but Bta.Look at the MSDS.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

The new product utilizes a concentrated solution of Bacillus thuringiensis (Bt),

First line, second paragraph of the article posted above.

Alex


----------



## Jpbees (Nov 13, 2015)

Vectorjet said:


> The July issue of American Bee Journal has a full page advertisement for B402/Certan, however none of the retailers on the company web site has it listed for sale. Anyone know where this product may be purchased?











Certan B402 – 5oz Bottle


Certan B402 is a preventative treatment that controls wax moths. It is a safe to use, harmless to honey bees, and environmentally friendly treatment that contains a concentrated solution ofBacillus…




barnyardbees.com


----------

